# Can't find a post, have question for OP-really nice drawings



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

There was a post not too long ago that had some really nice sketches of a 125g stand that has space for 2 30g tanks underneath. I saved one of the pictures from it, but never commented so no trail to follow back. I am not sure which folder it was posted in (DIY, General, Tanks & set ups, etc). here is one of the pic. If you are the OP or know who is, please let me know, I have some design questions.

Thanks.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you tried the "Search Discussion" option to find the original post? 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/search.php


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh most definitely. I have used every search term I can think of from the post. Nothing comes up. Thats why I finnaly had to ask if anyone else remebers the thread.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

You could try checking the file information for the picture when you saved it and only search for posts made during or before that date to help narrow it down. Also you could check the file properties to see if there is information in the author field though this is usually empty in my experiences.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

In the event that we can't find the OP, like maybe he / she no longer visits on a regular basis. That is a pretty nice detailed drawing of the concept used... What are the questions you have? Maybe someone could help out with similar experiance.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Hoosier Tank said:


> In the event that we can't find the OP, like maybe he / she no longer visits on a regular basis. That is a pretty nice detailed drawing of the concept used... What are the questions you have? Maybe someone could help out with similar experiance.


 I built a stand that holds two 125's and could easily hold two 36" tanks instead. I built five stands at the same time, and took pictures as I went.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i found it for you on page 28 of diy firts one author turtlemaxx :thumb:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

barbarian206 said:


> i found it for you on page 28 of diy firts one author turtlemaxx :thumb:


Here it is::dancing:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_stand2.php :dancing:

But "it" depends on what "it" is! opcorn: Could not find any stand building articles by Turtlemaxx, However I've built or inherited along with used tanks almost every design of DIY tank stand there is. The article above that I submitted combines all the best features that work together. Actually very easy to build with basic tools, it does take a little thinking through to understand the reasons for some of the details. I built five stands with this design. They are now about 4 years old and as straight and square as new, and still look new.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Hoosier Tank said:


> In the event that we can't find the OP, like maybe he / she no longer visits on a regular basis. That is a pretty nice detailed drawing of the concept used... What are the questions you have? Maybe someone could help out with similar experiance.


Well, my first question was what software was used to create the drawings. I have some uses for a program like that out side my fish hobby.

second question: if the vertical 2x4s in the front and back were turned 90 degrees (too allow the lower tanks to be slid in from the front instead of the side, and correcting the top and bottom frame to accomodate it, is there any inherent problem with the stand being longer than the top tank by a few inches? Since the two 30g are the exact same length as the 125, to accomodate sliding in from the front (which also stops any part of the 30gs being obstructed from view) the whole stand would have to be wider by 3-2x4 widths (approx 4.5" or 2.25 on each side).

I have seen stands that only supported the front and back, and not the sides. With the piece of plywood on the top make it ok to not have the edge of the tank right on the edge of the stand?

Thanks
(I build a lot of furniture, but it doesn't have a whole lot of weight bearing problems to figure out) :thumb:


----------



## cichlid_junkie (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks like the software is Google SketchUp. It free and I really love it.


----------

